

Reading The Guardian, full-text style   - bootload
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2008/10/reading-guardian-full-text-style.html

======
adamsfallen
It seems like this is a great idea, especially since RSS advertising is not
particularly profitable. But it also might be especially smart on Guardian's
part since they're the first ones to jump to full text feeds, inviting a bunch
of rss readers to take an interest in their content. But I wonder how are they
supposed to monetize their news online, if they can't keep their users in
their webspace...

